# Words ending in ING



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

*A - Z*

Adding

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Blending

C*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Cooking

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Drawing

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Effing

*F*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Falling 

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Grilling..

*H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Howling*

*I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Inkling

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Juicing*

*K*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

*Keeping

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Lounging*

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Morning

N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 3, 2019)

*Nodding

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 3, 2019)

Ousting

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Pudding

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

Quilting

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2019)

Rubbing

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

Scrubbing

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

Trusting

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2019)

*Undulating

V*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*Venting 

W*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2019)

Watering 
XYZ


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*X  

Yodeling 

Z*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2019)

Zipping 
A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*Asking 

B*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2019)

Basking 
C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*Collecting 

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Doodling

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

Effing

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2019)

*Fomenting

G*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2019)

*Grunting 

H*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2019)

Hunting 
I


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

*Itching

J*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2019)

Joking

K


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2019)

Kayaking 
L


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2019)

Lounging

M


----------



## Kadee (Jul 7, 2019)

Moving 
N


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2019)

Nodding

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Outgoing

P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

*Plowing

Q/R*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2019)

Questioning

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Replaying

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Strutting

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2019)

Trotting

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

*Untying

V*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Vying

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Walking*

*X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Yellowing

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Asking

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*Braiding

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Crabbing

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 11, 2019)

Dabbling

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Experimenting


F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

Frequenting

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Gathering

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 13, 2019)

Happening

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Implying

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Joking*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

King

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 14, 2019)

Laughing

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2019)

*Marching

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Nothing

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 16, 2019)

Overdoing

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Pouting*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Quisling

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Rabbiting

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

Swinging

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)

*Training*

*U*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2019)

*Uttering *

*V*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 18, 2019)

Voting

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 18, 2019)

Worming

X


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Yielding

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

Zeroxing

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

Adding 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

*Budding

C*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2019)

Cooling

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Duckling

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Everything

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*Feeding

G*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2019)

Gorging

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2019)

*Hounding 

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

*Inviting*

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)

Justifying

K


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2019)

Kicking

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)

Lusting

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

Mending 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

Nothing

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 29, 2019)

Overcoming

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2019)

Pleasing

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

*Querying*

*R*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*Reading 

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Sing

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 30, 2019)

Trilling

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*Unyielding

V*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 30, 2019)

Vending

W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*Willing 

X/Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*Xeroxing

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*yearling 

Z*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2019)

Zapping 
A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2019)

Applying 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Babbling

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

*Coaching*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Doubling

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Earthling

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 1, 2019)

Feeding

G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

*Greeting

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

Happening

I


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*Icing

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Joking*

*K*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 3, 2019)

Knitting 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Lounging*

*M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Mating

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

Notating

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Opening

P*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 4, 2019)

Patting 
Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 4, 2019)

Quizzing

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Rattling

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

*Sweating

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Trucking

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Uninviting

V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

Venting

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*Wilting*

*X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Yellowing

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Zooming

A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Adding

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Bowling

C*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)

*Calling 

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2019)

Demanding

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Expanding

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Feasting

G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

*Going

H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 9, 2019)

Hugging 

I


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

*Itching

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2019)

Jogging

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Kissing

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Lamenting

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2019)

_Mourning

N_


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 11, 2019)

Notating

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Overeating *

*P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2019)

Preparing

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*Quieting

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2019)

Rubbing

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Sewing*

*T*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*Trusting

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

Undulating

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Vaulting*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Worrying

X


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

X-ing

Y/Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Anything

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Bothering

C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*Catering

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Driving*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Enabling

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2019)

Fumbling

G


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 18, 2019)

Gathering
H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Hoarding*

*I*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*Inducting

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Joking

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

*Killing*

*L*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Loving

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 19, 2019)

Managing

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*Nothing

O*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 20, 2019)

Oozing

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Profiteering

Q


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2019)

*Quizzing 

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Raging

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*Sweltering

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

Trembling

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Uniting*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2019)

Viking

W


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*Watching

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)

*X-raying *

*Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2019)

Yapping...

Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Zooming

A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*Asking

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2019)

*Burrowing

C*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*Crowding

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Dressmaking

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

Effing

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*Furrowing*

*G*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2019)

Growing

H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Howling

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2019)

Inkling

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*Joking

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Kidding

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2019)

Laundering

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Mincing

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 26, 2019)

Narrowing

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Opening

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

*Posting*

*Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)

Quenching

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Roaring

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2019)

Singing 

T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

Trusting

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

*Using*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Verging

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

*Wasting*

*X*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)

Xraying

Y


----------



## Kadee (Aug 31, 2019)

Yearning 
Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2019)

Zooming

A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2019)

Adding

B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2019)

Buttering

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

*Catcalling 

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Dancing

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2019)

*Edifying

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*Feathering

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Greeting

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

Happening

I


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*Interfering

J*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2019)

*Joking 

K*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*Keeping

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Letterspacing

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*Meandering*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2019)

*Noshing

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Operating

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)

*Perfecting

Q*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*Quilting

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Rescinding*

*S*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2019)

*Sponging*

*T*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2019)

*Transcribing 

U*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2019)

*Underscoring*

*V*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Valuing *

*W*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2019)

Wobbling

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2019)

*X-raying*

*Y*


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 10, 2019)

Yellowing

Z


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

*Zing

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*Ascending*

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2019)

Billing

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 11, 2019)

Cantilevering

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*Driving

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)

*Elevating*

*F*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2019)

*Falling

G*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2019)

*Going 

H*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 12, 2019)

Hammering

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)

*Inviting*

*J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Jumping

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

*Knitting*

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2019)

Liking

M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2019)

*Missing

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

*Navigating*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)

Opening

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Painting*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2019)

Quisling

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 19, 2019)

Rotating

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

*Swinging*

*T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2019)

Touching

U


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Using

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2019)

Viking

W


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2019)

*Walking 

X/Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Young*

*Z/A*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2019)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Authoring

B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*Booking

C*


----------



## Wren (Sep 26, 2019)

Cascading 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Drying*

*E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 26, 2019)

Escaping

F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*Failing

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2019)

*Gurgling

H*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 26, 2019)

Hydrating

I


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*Interviewing

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Joisting

K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Kindling

L


----------



## tinytn (Sep 27, 2019)

*Launching 

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*Mauling*

*N*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 27, 2019)

*Notarizing*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Owning

P


----------



## Wren (Sep 28, 2019)

Proposing

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2019)

*Quickening

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

*Raising*

*S*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 28, 2019)

*Supervising*

*T*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*Threading

U/R*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 28, 2019)

*Uplifting*

*V*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Vaulting*

*W*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 30, 2019)

*Weathering*

*X/Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2019)

*Xeroxing

Y/Z/A*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 30, 2019)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 1, 2019)

Zippering

A


----------



## Wren (Oct 1, 2019)

Anchoring

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Berating*

*C*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 1, 2019)

*Conjugating*

*D*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Driving*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

Ending

F


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2019)

*Fidgeting*

*G*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2019)

*Growling

H*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 2, 2019)

Haymaking 

I


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2019)

*Insinuating *

*J/K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Jousting

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Kneeling*

*L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Laughing

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*meandering*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Notwithstanding

O


----------



## Wren (Oct 3, 2019)

Omitting 

P


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 3, 2019)

Pickling

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*Quizzing

R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 3, 2019)

Running

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Straightening*

*T*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*Trailing

U*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 4, 2019)

*Understanding*

*V/W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Vibing

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Walking*

*X*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 6, 2019)

no X

Yanking

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 6, 2019)

Zonking

A


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 7, 2019)

Affiliating 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2019)

Bifurcating

C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*Coughing

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Drooling


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Exiting

F*


----------



## toffee (Oct 11, 2019)

FILMING 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

Glancing

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Hiding

I*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2019)

*Inking*

*J/K*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*Joking*

*K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 12, 2019)

Keeping

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2019)

*Loathing

M*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2019)

*Mastering*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*Nothing

O*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2019)

*Objecting*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Plumbing

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*Queuing*

*R*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 15, 2019)

*Rebelling*

*S*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Sewing*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

Training

U/V


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 17, 2019)

Venting

W


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*Waiting

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)

*Yawning*

*Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)

Zipping

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 20, 2019)

Approaching

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)

Blabbing

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 21, 2019)

Controlling

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2019)

Dancing 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Exacting

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 23, 2019)

Filleting

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

Galloping

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

*Hounding*

*I*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2019)

*Interchanging

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 24, 2019)

Jousting

K


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 24, 2019)

*Kanoodling *

*L*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Lactating*

*M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 25, 2019)

Manoeuvering

N


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 25, 2019)

*Negotiating*

*O/P*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2019)

*Operating 

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*painting*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Quitting

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Researching

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 27, 2019)

Scathing

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Turning

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 28, 2019)

Upending

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Violating*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)

Whipping

X


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2019)

no x

Yowling

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)

Zippering

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2019)

*Alighting*

*B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)

Breathtaking

C


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 30, 2019)

*Considering*

*D*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*Dining

E*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2019)

*Entertaining

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 30, 2019)

Farrowing

G


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 31, 2019)

*Googling*

*H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 1, 2019)

Hopping

I


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 1, 2019)

Immigrating

J/K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2019)

*Juggling

K*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2019)

*Keeling*

*L*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*Lending

M*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2019)

*Mulching*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 3, 2019)

Napping

O


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 3, 2019)

*Orchestrating*

*P*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2019)

*Participating

Q*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 3, 2019)

*Quickening 

R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2019)

Rollicking

S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2019)

*Swimming

T*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2019)

*Tuning 

U*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 3, 2019)

*Unnerving *

*V/W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2019)

Venting 

W


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2019)

*Waiting

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2019)

Yielding

Z/A


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 4, 2019)

*Zizzling

A*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2019)

*Aiming 

B*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2019)

*Brewing

C*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2019)

*Cooking 

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)

Drooling

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

*Eluding*

*F*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 5, 2019)

*Fiddling

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2019)

*Greeting

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Hugging

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Inciting*

*F*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 6, 2019)

*Finagling 

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2019)

*Grunting

H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2019)

Harmonising

I


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2019)

*Incoming

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Jousting*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Kerplunking

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2019)

Landing

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Meandering*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Neutralizing 

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2019)

*Ostracizing

P*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*Pacing

Q/R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

Quilting 

R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*Renting

S*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 9, 2019)

*Sensationalizing

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 10, 2019)

Trivializing

U


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 10, 2019)

*Understating *

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Voiding

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 10, 2019)

Watching

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Yachting *

*Z*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

Zippering

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Accenting

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 12, 2019)

Bursting

C


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 12, 2019)

*Concentrating

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Deciding*

*E*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*Eating

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Flowing*

*G*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*Gathering

H*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 13, 2019)

*Hoarding

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Investing*

*J*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2019)

*Joking 

K*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 13, 2019)

*Knitting*

*L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)

Listening

M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)

Mashing

N


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2019)

*Nixing*

*O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2019)

*Opening*

*P*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2019)

*Pillaring

Q/R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2019)

Quelling

R


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 15, 2019)

*Romping*

*S*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 15, 2019)

*Swimming

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Tapping

U


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

*Uniting

V*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2019)

*Visualizing

W*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2019)

*Watering

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2019)

*Youthening*

*Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Zeroing

A


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2019)

Axing

B


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2019)

*Batting

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Cuddling

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Daring

E


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 23, 2019)

Excommunicating 

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Feathering

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

G-string

H


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2019)

Hallucinating

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Implicating

J


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2019)

*Jumping

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Kneeling

L


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2019)

*Looping*

*M*


----------



## Pam (Nov 25, 2019)

Munching

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Nailing*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Occupying

P


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2019)

*Pulvarizing 

Q/R*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

Questioning

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)

*Reeling 

S*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2019)

*Sabotaging *

*T*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

Teaching

U


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2019)

*Uncomprehending*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Vanquishing

W


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2019)

*Windmilling 

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

*Yelling *

*Z /A*


----------



## Repondering (Nov 26, 2019)

*ZigZagging

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Authoring

B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2019)

*Burning

C*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2019)

*Cropping*

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)

*Dieting

E*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2019)

*Everblooming

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2019)

*Flowing

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Growling

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Howling*

*I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Implying

J


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2019)

*Judging 

K*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 29, 2019)

*Knitting*

*L*


----------



## Repondering (Nov 29, 2019)

*Localizing 

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Misunderstanding

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Nationalising*

*O *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2019)

*Obliterating*

*P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Piercing

Q


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2019)

*Quarterbacking*

*R*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Raising*

*S*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*Slinging

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Touring

U


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2019)

*Upping*

*V*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*Vending

W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Whimpering

X


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Yelling

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*Zagging

A*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2019)

*Allowing*

*B*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 5, 2019)

*Belaboring 

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Caroling

D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2019)

*Drinking

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2019)

Eyeing

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*Following*

*G*


----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2019)

Giggling 

H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2019)

*Healing

I*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2019)

*Ignoring*

*J/K*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2019)

*Jittering

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

Kneeling

L


----------



## Wren (Dec 8, 2019)

Lingering 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Moulting*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

Nothing

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2019)

Ousting

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Pressing*

*Q*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2019)

Perpetuating 

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

*Quitting

R*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2019)

*Rejoicing*

*S*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 10, 2019)

*Scissoring

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Tracking

U


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*Using

V*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2019)

*Violining *

*W*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2019)

*Wakening 

X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*Yodeling

Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2019)

Zooming

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Answering

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 16, 2019)

Believing

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Corrupting

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2019)

Dimming 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Earning *

*F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 19, 2019)

Framing

G


----------



## Wren (Dec 20, 2019)

Gnashing

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Hazing

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Idealizing *

*J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Journalising

K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

*Keeping

L*


----------



## Wren (Dec 21, 2019)

Listening

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 21, 2019)

Monitoring

N


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2019)

Nearing

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*Overacting *

*P*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2019)

*Painting

Q/R*


----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2019)

Querying

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2019)

Relying

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 24, 2019)

Starring

T


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)

Targeting

U/V


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2019)

Venting

W


----------



## Wren (Dec 28, 2019)

Wrangling

X/Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*Xeroxing

Y/Z/A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2019)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2019)

Announcing 

B


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)

*Bubbling*

*C*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*Calling

D*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 29, 2019)

Defining

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)

Everything

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

Falling

G


----------



## Wren (Dec 30, 2019)

Giggling

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 30, 2019)

Holding

I/J


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2019)

Inching 

J


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 30, 2019)

Jutting

K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2019)

*Kickstarting

L*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 30, 2019)

Legalizing

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 1, 2020)

Marrying

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2020)

*Notwithstanding

O*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 1, 2020)

Objecting

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2020)

Popping

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*Quartering

R*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 1, 2020)

Reliving

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

Sending

T


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 2, 2020)

Telegraphing

U/V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2020)

*Undulating

V*


----------



## Wren (Jan 3, 2020)

vacillating

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 3, 2020)

Wishing

X/Y


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2020)

Yocking

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 4, 2020)

Applauding

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2020)

*Babbling

C*


----------



## Wren (Jan 5, 2020)

Cooking

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Drenching*

*E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 6, 2020)

Erasing

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*Falling

G*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2020)

*Gaining 
H*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

Heating

I


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2020)

*Icing 

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 6, 2020)

Jousting

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2020)

Ka-ching

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 8, 2020)

Lounging

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 8, 2020)

Marinating

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2020)

*Nudging

O*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*Opening

P*


----------



## Wren (Jan 9, 2020)

Procrastinating

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*Questioning

R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 9, 2020)

Rationing

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*Soothing

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 11, 2020)

Trusting

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2020)

*Unifying

V*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Versifying 



W


----------



## Wren (Jan 15, 2020)

Wearying 

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Jan 15, 2020)

*Wingding  

X/Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*X

Yawning

Z/A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 16, 2020)

Zipping

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*Aiming

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Bling

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 17, 2020)

Culling

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Drafting

E


----------



## Wren (Feb 2, 2020)

Eyeing

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2020)

*Fattening

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*Grilling

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)

Happening

I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

inclining

J


----------



## Wren (Feb 4, 2020)

Judging

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Kurbashing

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2020)

*Laminating


M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)

Misunderstanding

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 5, 2020)

Noting

O


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Obliging

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2020)

Plumbing 

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 6, 2020)

Quarreling

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Railroading

S


----------



## Wren (Feb 7, 2020)

Suggesting

T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*Treading

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Unforming

V


----------



## Wren (Feb 9, 2020)

Vending 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)

Waffling

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*Yodeling

Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 12, 2020)

Zipping

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Arguing

B


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

*Bathing

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Camping

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2020)

Dithering

E


----------



## Wren (Feb 14, 2020)

Existing

F


----------



## Wren (Feb 15, 2020)

Oops....


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*Falling

G*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

Going

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2020)

*Harming

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Interesting

J


----------



## Wren (Feb 16, 2020)

Jarring

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Kneeling

L


----------



## Wren (Feb 17, 2020)

Lingering

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2020)

Mining

N


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2020)

*Nothing 

O*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2020)

*Offering

P*


----------



## Wren (Feb 19, 2020)

Pacifying

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2020)

Quelling

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

Running

S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2020)

*Singing

T*


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 19, 2020)

Tipping 

U


----------



## Wren (Feb 20, 2020)

Usurping

V


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 20, 2020)

Vetting 

W


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*Wondering

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 20, 2020)

Yearning 

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2020)

*Acting

B*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*Betting

C*


----------



## Wren (Feb 22, 2020)

Chasing

D


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2020)

Draining

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Farming*

*G*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Hoarding*

*I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 23, 2020)

Judging

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2020)

*Kayaking

L*


----------



## Wren (Feb 24, 2020)

Liaising

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 24, 2020)

Meandering

N


----------



## Wren (Feb 25, 2020)

Oozing

P


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2020)

*Pricing

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 26, 2020)

*Quizzing

R*


----------



## Wren (Feb 27, 2020)

Rustling

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 29, 2020)

Sizzling

T


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 2, 2020)

Tanning

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Unfolding

V


----------



## Wren (Mar 3, 2020)

Veering

W


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*Washing

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## charry (Mar 3, 2020)

Awning

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

Blooming 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2020)

*Carpooling

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2020)

Dancing

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Epigrammatizing

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)

*Frosting

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Gathering

H


----------



## toffee (Mar 8, 2020)

hunting

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Inching

J


----------



## toffee (Mar 9, 2020)

joining

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

Kayaking

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing

M


----------



## Wren (Mar 9, 2020)

Meandering

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Narrowing

O


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*Opening

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 9, 2020)

Primping

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*Quilting

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Rhyming

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Sampling*

*T*


----------



## Wren (Mar 11, 2020)

Trifling

U


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*Using

V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 11, 2020)

Visiting

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)

Whistling

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*Xeroxing

Y*


----------



## Wren (Mar 12, 2020)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Attempting

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 13, 2020)

Baking

C


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Creating*

*D*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 14, 2020)

*Dieting

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2020)

*Etching

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 14, 2020)

*Falling

G*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2020)

Gobbling

H


----------



## Wren (Mar 16, 2020)

Hobbling

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 19, 2020)

Inkling

J


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*Jerking

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2020)

*Kicking *

*L*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*Laughing

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 21, 2020)

Mooing

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 21, 2020)

Notating

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2020)

*Ovulating

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 25, 2020)

Presiding

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2020)

*Quitting*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)

*Resorting

S*


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2020)

Sizzling

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Trusting

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 30, 2020)

Using

V


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

Viewing

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 30, 2020)

Wanting

X/Y


----------



## Wren (Mar 31, 2020)

Yearning
Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 1, 2020)

Activating

B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*Breaking

C*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 3, 2020)

*Calling 

D*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

Dancing

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2020)

*Energizing

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2020)

*Fainting

G*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2020)

*Grabbing

H *


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2020)

*Having

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

Indearing

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Jumping

K


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*Keeping

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

Listening

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2020)

*Munching

N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Nursing

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 8, 2020)

Overbearing

P


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)

Painting

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Quilting

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 13, 2020)

Rattling

S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

*Sanding

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Tubing

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 15, 2020)

Unyielding

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

varifying

w


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 17, 2020)

Wondering

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

xeroxing

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2020)

*Yawning

Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 19, 2020)

Zipping

A


----------



## Lashann (Apr 19, 2020)

*According

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Beautifying

C


----------



## Lashann (Apr 20, 2020)

*Controlling

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 20, 2020)

Dialling

E


----------



## Lashann (Apr 21, 2020)

*Energizing

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Farming

G*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 24, 2020)

Grooming

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Humping

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 25, 2020)

Inking

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 27, 2020)

Jousting

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Kerplunking

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*Mingling

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Napping

O


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*Opening

P*


----------



## Wren (Apr 28, 2020)

Prying

Q


----------



## Lashann (Apr 28, 2020)

*Qualifying

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Rubbing

S


----------



## Lashann (Apr 29, 2020)

*Stamping

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 29, 2020)

Trusting

U


----------



## Lashann (Apr 30, 2020)

*Untabling

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2020)

*Vanishing

W*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Warming

X


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)

Abiding

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2020)

*Budding

C*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 3, 2020)

Combing

D


----------



## Lashann (May 3, 2020)

*Destablizing

E*


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*Entering

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Flocking

G


----------



## peramangkelder (May 4, 2020)

Growing

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*Howling

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Implying

J


----------



## Wren (May 6, 2020)

Jogging

K


----------



## Lashann (May 6, 2020)

*King

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)

*Lampooning

M*


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2020)

*Marching

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Nonmanufacturing

O


----------



## Lashann (May 7, 2020)

*Offspring

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 7, 2020)

Primping

Q


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*Questioning

R*


----------



## Lashann (May 8, 2020)

*Raising

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Sewing

T


----------



## peramangkelder (May 8, 2020)

Tormenting

U


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Undiscriminating

v


----------



## Lashann (May 10, 2020)

*Vending

W*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Whimpering

X


----------



## Wren (May 10, 2020)

Yapping

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Ziplining


A


----------



## Lashann (May 11, 2020)

*Anchoring

B*


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

*Booking

C*


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*Calling

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 11, 2020)

Dancing

E


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2020)

*Editing

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Fathering

G


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2020)

*Grinding

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Housebreaking

I


----------



## Lashann (May 12, 2020)

*Idolizing

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Jabbering

K


----------



## peramangkelder (May 13, 2020)

Knocking

L


----------



## Lashann (May 13, 2020)

*Locking

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 14, 2020)

Mocking

N


----------



## Lashann (May 14, 2020)

*Naming

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Ousting

P


----------



## peramangkelder (May 16, 2020)

Procrastinating

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Quipping

R


----------



## peramangkelder (May 17, 2020)

Riveting

S


----------



## Wren (May 18, 2020)

Sizzling

T


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

Timing

U


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Undermining

V


----------



## Wren (May 19, 2020)

Verifying

W


----------



## Lashann (May 20, 2020)

*Waffling

X or Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

xeroxing

y


----------



## peramangkelder (May 20, 2020)

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

Zing

A


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

arguing

b


----------



## peramangkelder (May 22, 2020)

Bubbling

C


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Cruising

D


----------



## peramangkelder (May 23, 2020)

Driving

E


----------



## Lashann (May 25, 2020)

*Ebbing

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

fastening

g


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Guarding

H


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

humouring


i


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2020)

Inkling

J


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

*Jumping

K*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Kickboxing

L


----------



## Lashann (May 28, 2020)

*Lobbying

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 28, 2020)

Mending

N


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

Nephrectomizing

O


----------



## peramangkelder (May 30, 2020)

Optimising

P


----------



## Citygirl (May 30, 2020)

*Painting

Q*


----------



## Lashann (May 30, 2020)

*Quadrupling

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2020)

*Rushing*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Stretching

T


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

tasting
u


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2020)

*Undermining

V*


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2020)

Viking

W


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Winking

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Yachting

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*Zapping *

*A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 2, 2020)

Authorising

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

buttoning

c


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)

Computing

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2020)

*Decimating

E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)

Evolving

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

Fling

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Gabbing

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 4, 2020)

*Hissing

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Inkling

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Jumping

K


----------



## Wren (Jun 7, 2020)

Kicking

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*Laughing

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 8, 2020)

Miming

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Noticing

O*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 9, 2020)

*Ongoing

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 9, 2020)

Practicing

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*Quilting

R*


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

Responding

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Spring

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

Trilling

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2020)

*Undoing

V*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Vaulting

W


----------



## Wren (Jun 11, 2020)

Wilting

X/Y/Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 11, 2020)

Yowling

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

zippering

a


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 12, 2020)

Altering

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

becoming

c


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2020)

*Calling

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

Driving

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

effing

f


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

Fascinating

G


----------



## Wren (Jun 14, 2020)

Gaslighting

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2020)

*Hardening

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

Icing

J


----------



## Wren (Jun 15, 2020)

Joking

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 17, 2020)

Kerplunking

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Lurking

M


----------



## Lashann (Jun 18, 2020)

*Managing

N*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2020)

Nursing

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Operating

P


----------



## Wren (Jun 19, 2020)

Protruding

Q


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Quaking 

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2020)

*Resting

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)

Standing

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 21, 2020)

Turning

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2020)

*Uniting

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)

Visioning

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2020)

Watering

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)

xeroxing...

y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2020)

Yodeling

Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 22, 2020)

Zooming

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)

arguing

b


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)

Begetting

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 23, 2020)

Cutting

D


----------



## joybelle (Jun 23, 2020)

Dipping

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2020)

*Eating

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

following

g


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 25, 2020)

Gluing

H


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Harrowing

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2020)

Inkling

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

jitterbugging

k


----------



## Lashann (Jul 7, 2020)

*Knitting

L*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 9, 2020)

Lettering

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

mesmerizing

n


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 9, 2020)

Numbering

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

operating

p


----------



## Lashann (Jul 12, 2020)

*Petting

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 13, 2020)

Quitting

R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Running

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2020)

*Sounding

T*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Touching 

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2020)

*Using

V*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Vaping

W


----------



## Lashann (Jul 17, 2020)

*Waking

X or Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

xeroxing

y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2020)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2020)

*Zoning

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2020)

Annoying

B


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

*Boating

C*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 20, 2020)

Camping

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 20, 2020)

Drawing

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)

everything

f


----------



## Wren (Jul 21, 2020)

Falling

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2020)

*Grilling

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2020)

*Harboring

I*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2020)

*Increasing

J*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 22, 2020)

*Jaywalking

K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 31, 2020)

Kayaking

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Laughing 

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)

mouthing

n


----------



## Lashann (Aug 2, 2020)

*Notwithstanding

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

outstanding

p


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2020)

*Plumbing

Q*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2020)

*Quizzing

R*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

*Rearing

S*


----------



## Wren (Aug 4, 2020)

Snoring
T


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Tearing

U/V


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

using

v


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 5, 2020)

Veering

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2020)

Wrapping

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2020)

*Xeroxing

Y/Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

Zipping

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 7, 2020)

adding

b


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Babbling 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2020)

Captioning

D


----------



## Lashann (Aug 9, 2020)

*Detaining

E*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Emptying 

F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2020)

*Falling

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 12, 2020)

gobbling

h


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2020)

Herding

I


----------



## Lashann (Aug 13, 2020)

*Itching

J*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Jumping

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2020)

Keypunching

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

loving

m


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

Munching

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2020)

*Noshing

O*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 24, 2020)

*Overreacting

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

pumping

q


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 24, 2020)

Quarrelling

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

routing

s


----------



## Lashann (Aug 26, 2020)

*Sailing

T*


----------



## Wren (Aug 26, 2020)

Tracing

U


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2020)

*Uniting

V*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 26, 2020)

*Viking

W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)

whistling

x


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

xeroxing

y


----------



## Lashann (Aug 28, 2020)

*Yawning

X or Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

ziplining

a


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 30, 2020)

Applauding

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

beautifying

c


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2020)

Crafting

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Downswing

E


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Easing

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2020)

Filleting

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

grabbing

h


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2020)

Hearing

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2020)

*Inkling

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

Jesting

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

kneeling

l


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2020)

*Lending

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*Munching

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2020)

nonparticipating

o


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2020)

*Opposing

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2020)

pressing

q


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)

Questing

R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2020)

*Ruling

S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2020)

Suppurating

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

trimming

u


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2020)

*Understanding

V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 16, 2020)

Vesting

W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2020)

*Welding

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)

xeroxing

y


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 1, 2020)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

*Zooming

A*


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2020)

Awning

B


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Brawling

C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2020)

*Creaming

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

doodling

e


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2020)

Evening

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

Flattening

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2020)

Greening

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

Howling

I


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2020)

*Ignoring

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 8, 2020)

Jibing

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

king

l


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2020)

*Lifting

M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)

Mating

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 9, 2020)

Naming

O


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2020)

Opening

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 11, 2020)

Pressing

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

*Quizzing

R*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2020)

Raining

S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*Sinking

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 14, 2020)

Timing

U


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

*Using

V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 15, 2020)

Vying

W


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2020)

*Willing

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

xeroxing

y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

Yanking 

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2020)

*Answering

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 21, 2020)

Burrowing

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 21, 2020)

Camping

D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2020)

*Dusting

E*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Ending

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 25, 2020)

Feuding

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

grazing

h


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Happening

I/J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2020)

_*Inkling

J*_


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2020)

*Jumping*

*K*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*Keeping

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 8, 2020)

Memorising

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

Nothing

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

Operating

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)

Prompting

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2020)

*Quizzing*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)

R
Raining

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

Screwing

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Trusting

U


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2020)

*Understanding

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)

Vexing

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)

Waxing

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2020)

x-raying

Y


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

Yawning 

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Ziplining

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 27, 2020)

Abseiling

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Bouncing

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)

*Cavorting

D*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)

Doodling 

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Edging

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Fencing

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2020)

Growing


H


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Horseshoeing


I


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2020)

*Improving

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2020)

*Jumping

K*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

Knocking

L


----------



## Wren (Dec 9, 2020)

Levitating


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

materializing

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Nothing

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)

Outing

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Proving

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 31, 2020)

Questing

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

reconstructing

s


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2021)

*Sustaining

T*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

Training

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2021)

*Uniting

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

vegging

w


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 19, 2021)

Washing

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2021)

*Xeroxing

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Yearning

Z*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2021)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 29, 2021)

*Acting 

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2021)

Bellowing

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

clowning 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Dousing

E*


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

*Editing

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Fumbling

G*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

Glazing 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2021)

*Hastening

I*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

insulating 

J


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

jousting

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2021)

kissing

l


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Lounging

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Melting

N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Numbering

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2022)

Occupying

P


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Painting

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2022)

Quizzing

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Rollicking

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Streaming

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 5, 2022)

Twisting

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Underling

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Vacationing

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Wavering

XYZ


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Yelling

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2022)

Zipping

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Acting

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Bugging

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Cuddling

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

Doodling

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Evening

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Fling

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

Groveling

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2022)

Homing

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ironing

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Jogging

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 13, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Loading

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Mixing

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2022)

Overwhelming

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Puttering

Q


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Quilting 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Roping

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Soundings 

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Troubling

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

_Urging

V_


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 19, 2022)

Viking 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

_Wiping

XYZ_


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 20, 2022)

Yodeling

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

*Zapping

A*


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 20, 2022)

Amazing

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Budding

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Coasting

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Deriding

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Exploring

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Flashing

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Grooming

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Holding

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Ironing

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

Jockeying

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Knitting

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

Lumping

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Mirroring

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)

Narrowing

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Ostracizing

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)

Parking

Q


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Questioning

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Reasoning

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Snowing

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Towering

U


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

Unthinking 

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 2, 2022)

Visioning ideals

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Wring

XYZ


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 4, 2022)

Yearling

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Zoning

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 5, 2022)

Arising

B


----------



## Raven (Apr 5, 2022)

Baking

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 5, 2022)

Cooking

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Delivering

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 7, 2022)

Everlasting

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Fasting

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Gracefully

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

G

Gazing

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hazing

I


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2022)

*Inching

J*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2022)

Joining 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Keeping

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Loving

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Mauling

N


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 9, 2022)

Nothing


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Oiling

P


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2022)

Politicizing 

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

Qualifying

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Ruminating

S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2022)

*Swing

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

trying

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Unifying 

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 9, 2022)

Vibrating  


W


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Washing

X


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Washing

X


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2022)

Yawing

Z/A


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

Zinging 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

Appalling

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Boasting

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

Cling

D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2022)

*Darting

E*


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Eloping

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

Flirting

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Guessing

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Hoarding

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

Ironung

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Joining

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

Keeping

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Lounging

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Morning

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Noting

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Opposing

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2022)

Printing

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Questioning

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Reaping

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Singing

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Trying

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 13, 2022)

Using

V


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Verging

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 13, 2022)

Wringing

X


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Yodeling

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Zipping

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Allowing
B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Browsing

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Clowning 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

Downsizing

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Earring

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Fuming

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Glowing

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Hooking

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Ironing

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Jamming

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 12, 2022)

Laughing

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

Monitoring

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Owning

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Polling

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)

Quizzing

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2022)

rambling

s


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Streaming

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Trying

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2022)

*Using

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)

Voting

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

warbling

x


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2022)

X-raying

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

Zipping

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Amazing

B


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Ballooning

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2022)

Colliding

D


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

delivering

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Evolving

F


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Fainting

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2022)

Harvesting

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Igniting

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Joking

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

Kiting

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Looking

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2022)

Milking

N


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

*Nothing 

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Owning

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Peering

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Questioning

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2022)

Riveting

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Slowing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

Towing

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Uniting

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

*Volleying

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Warning

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2022)

X-raying

Y


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Yelling

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

arguing

b


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

Bargaining

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

cartooning

d


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2022)

doodling

e


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

Enjoying

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

flashing

g


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Hollowing

i


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Inviting

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Jogging

K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2022)

*Kipling

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Looking

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

mothering

n


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)

Offering

P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2022)

*Painting

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)

Questioning

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Roaring

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

Spearheading

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Tong

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

undoing

v


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Violating

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

wasting

x


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Yearling 

Z


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Anything

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

Bowling

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

Castigating

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2022)

Dividing 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2022)

*Everything

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 23, 2022)

flattering

g


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2022)

*Gathering

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Hoarding

I


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2022)

*Incoming

J*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Jousting

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

Knitting

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2022)

Looming

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

Meaning

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2022)

*Nothing

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)

Oozing

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Painting

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

Questioning

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2022)

Repairing

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Standing

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 5, 2022)

Tilting

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

Underling

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

Viewing

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2022)

Warbling

xyz


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

*Yanking

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Awning

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

Bowling

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Cooking

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Drawing

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2022)

Earring

F


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 19, 2022)

Fling

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Hoarding

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Illuminating

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2022)

Joining

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)

Kneeling

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

Lying

M


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 24, 2022)

Mining

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Owning

P


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Pruning

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Questioning

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

Rolling

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2022)

Spacing

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

Trying

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2022)

Undertaking

V


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Verifying

W


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2022)

*Watering

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Xeroxing 

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2022)

Yearning   

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

Zing

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Appearing

B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2022)

*Bring

C*


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Corrugating 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Drawing

E


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2022)

*Ending

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2022)

Farthing

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

Hectoring

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Ironing

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Juicing

K


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

King

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

Looting

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2022)

Milling

N


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Naturalizing 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

Opining

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2022)

pricing

q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

Queuing

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)

Rewinding

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Sewing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

Troubling

U


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 1, 2022)

Uniting

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2022)

Venting

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)

Wiggling

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

Yawning

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

Aiming

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Boring

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2022)

Coping

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Designing

E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

Earring


F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2022)

Falling

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Howling 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Ironing

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Joking

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Knitting

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2022)

*Looking*

*M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2022)

Moping

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Oozing

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Posting

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Questioning

R


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 17, 2022)

Requesting

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Sewing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Thumping

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Undermining

V


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2022)

*Venting

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Whining

X


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

Yearning

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Augmenting

B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2022)

*Bring

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Curing

D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2022)

*Dining

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Elevating

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Fetching

G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2022)

*Going

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Hooking

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Idling

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Judging

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:47 AM)

Knitting

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 8:40 PM)

Loafing

M


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 12:25 PM)

Moaning

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 4:56 PM)

Nothing

O


----------



## hollydolly (Wednesday at 4:01 PM)

Owning

P


----------



## tinytn (Wednesday at 5:31 PM)

Plowing

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Wednesday at 5:32 PM)

Queuing

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Wednesday at 7:25 PM)

Roaring

S


----------



## hollydolly (Wednesday at 7:26 PM)

Sting

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Wednesday at 9:08 PM)

Thrilling

U


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Yesterday at 1:58 AM)

Unfulfilling

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 9:54 AM)

Vaping

W


----------



## Citygirl (44 minutes ago)

*Weeping

X/Y/Z*


----------

